# Problème mot de passe sur un site internet



## bulette (21 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,
j'ai un ptit soucis :
j'avais auparavant 2 mac sur une même ligne internet.
Je pouvais me connecter sur tous les sites, quelque soit l'ordi. SAUF sur le site de la CAF, allez savoir pourquoi. Le mot de passe ne fonctionnait que sur un ordinateur, sur l'autre, il me disait que le mot de passe était erroné.
Bon, jusque là, je n'ai jamais cherché à comprendre, bien que trouvant cela étrange. Mais je me connectais uniquement sur celui où ça fonctionnait.

Sauf qu'aujourd'hui, je n'ai plus qu'un seul ordi. Celui sur lequel le mot de passe CAF ne fonctionnait pas.
Je pensais que n'en ayant qu'un, cela allait fonctionnait et je pourrais me connecter. 
car, pourquoi cela aurait été le contraire?

Et là, depuis ce matin, la grosse galère : impossible. 
Je tape les codes, ils sont tous bons, et cela me dit "code erroné etc". ce n'est pas un BUG du site, vu que cela m'a toujours fait ça; mais étant donné que je n'ai plus de 2nd ordi, je pensais que cela s'arrêterait.

J'ai fait un nettoyage complet avec Onyx. J'ai également vider les caches de Safari, et je l'ai réinitialisé. Je suis aussi allée nettoyer les préférences de safari.

Je ne sais plus quoi faire. ca ne fonctionne toujours pas. Comme si j'étais déjà connectée ailleurs, mais ce n'est pas le cas!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h49 ----------

ps : j'ai tenté avec Firefox, idem. impossible de me connecter.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juillet 2014)

essaye mais depuis une autre session ( si possible neuve)


----------



## r e m y (21 Juillet 2014)

sauf erreur, le mot de passe de la CAF est composé de chiffres. C'est bien ça?
Comment les saisissez-vous? Avec les chiffres en haut du clavier?
Si c'est ça, vérifiez bien que ce sont bien les chiffres que vous tapez et pas les autres caractères qui se trouvent sur ces mêmes touches (tapez votre mot de passe dans un document texte pour voir ce qui s'affiche et si c'est bien le bon mot de passe)

Peut-être que ce Mac a une configuration spécifique du clavier qui fait qu'en croyant taper les chiffres vous tapez autre chose (et comme le mot de passe ne s'affiche pas en clair, vous ne vous en rendez pas compte)


----------



## Polo35230 (21 Juillet 2014)

Après avoir essayé les solutions de pascal et remy, si ce n'est tjs pas bon, vous pouvez essayer de taper le mot de passe dans TextEdit.app, puis de faire un copier/coller dans la zone du mot de passe.


----------



## bulette (21 Juillet 2014)

MERCI beaucoup de vos messages, et d'avoir pris le temps de m'apporter des réponses.

Oui, les codes pour la CAF sont tous des chiffres. Alors :
- j'ai bien vérifié le clavier, pas de soucis de ce côté là, ce sont bien les chiffres que je tape 1 2 3 4 5 6 etc 
- J'ai retapé les codes dans TextEdit, puis copié collé sur le site de la CAF : ça ne fonctionne pas
- J'ai ouvert une nouvelle session neuve, et je suis allée sur le site de la CAF, j'ai tout tapé, et idem, ça ne fonctionne pas.

Je suis vraiment perplexe. C'est un vrai défi là, et je ne comprends pas :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juillet 2014)

truc à tenter 
changer le useragent  pour simuler un navigateur WINDOWS

les manips varient selon navigateur et version , mais c'est assez simple

edit
et je remarque que ton picto macg  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dit 10.5

c'est toujours ca?

pas impossible que la CAF ait changé du codage de site  et que ceci  ne fonctionne pas ( ou plus) avec 10.5


----------



## Polo35230 (21 Juillet 2014)

Question (vraiment) bête:
Dans les "préférences système"--- "Langue et texte" ---"Méthode de saisie", le clavier coché est bien le bon?


----------



## bulette (21 Juillet 2014)

Oui le clavier coché dans "préférences système" est bien le bon.

Je suis en 10.6.8. C'est quoi le useragent?

Si je me connecte ailleurs, sur un autre ordinateur, sur une autre ligne internet, je peux! Mais ici, je ne peux pas. C'est simplement incompréhensible...

Demain je vais faire un test : me connecter avec mon ordi sur une autre ligne internet (celle du boulot). Je vous dirais si ça change qq chose.


----------



## edd72 (21 Juillet 2014)

bulette a dit:


> Si je me connecte ailleurs, sur un autre ordinateur, sur une autre ligne internet, je peux! Mais ici, je ne peux pas. C'est simplement incompréhensible...



Pas vraiment si c'est lié à ton navigateur.
Tu as essayé avec un autre?



bulette a dit:


> Demain je vais faire un test : me connecter avec mon ordi sur une autre ligne internet (celle du boulot). Je vous dirais si ça change qq chose.



Bonne idée, on y verra plus clair.


----------



## bulette (21 Juillet 2014)

edd72 : en effet, si c'est lié au navigateur...
J'ai essayé avec Firefox, idem, rien à faire.

Demain, j'essaye sur une autre connexion mais avec le même ordi, et je vous dit ce qu'il en est courant de la journée
Ca pourra peut être nous éclairer...


----------



## lucas44360 (21 Juillet 2014)

Bonsoir,

J'utilise Pastor pour tous mes mots de passe, environ 90.

pour la CAF c'était parfois dur dur, cela ne me concerne plus,bon courage.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juillet 2014)

bulette a dit:


> Je suis en 10.6.8. C'est quoi le useragent?.


c'est un terme technique qui ici sert à indiquer au site quel type d'ordi ou quel navigateur se connecte

evidemment les reglages par defaut des navigateurs mac est d'indiquer navigateur (nom du navigateur)  version mac
mais ca se change pour  indiquer d'autres choses au site
(ca se fait  via des preferences et menu de navigateur)


----------



## bulette (22 Juillet 2014)

bonjour,
j'ai essayé à nouveau via une autre connexion internet (mais toujours sur mon ordi), et le problème reste le même :
*"Le numéro d'allocataire, le code confidentiel et la date que vous nous avez indiqués ne correspondent pas à ceux que nous connaissons à la Caf DE LA HAUTE-GARONNE. Vérifiez ces informations puis recommencez votre saisie."*
Alors que les mots de passe et identifiants sont corrects.

Je ne sais plus sur quel pied danser...


----------



## r e m y (22 Juillet 2014)

Vérifier dans le Trousseau d'accès, qu'il n'y a aucun mot de passe mémorisé pour le site www.caf.fr
Si c'est le cas, le supprimer (car c'est peut-être le trousseau qui, subrepticement, se permet de saisir l'un des codes demandés en remplacant la saisie manuelle. Pour peu que le code enregistré par le trousseau soit erronné, ça coince)


----------



## pascalformac (22 Juillet 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Vérifier dans le Trousseau d'accès, qu'il n'y a aucun mot de passe mémorisé pour le site www.caf.fr
> Si c'est le cas, le supprimer (car c'est peut-être le trousseau qui, subrepticement, se permet de saisir l'un des codes demandés en remplacant la saisie manuelle. Pour peu que le code enregistré par le trousseau soit erronné, ça coince)


sans doute pas  ca , ou pas que ca, car test autre session ( donc autre compte mac et autre trousseau)  echoue aussi


----------



## bulette (22 Juillet 2014)

Déjà testé le trousseau d'accès.... Je ne comprends pas.
Pour le moment, qu'une seule solution, pas pratique : me connecter sur un autre ordi, ailleurs.


----------



## r e m y (22 Juillet 2014)

alors là je sèche complètement....

La seule explication plausible serait que ton Mac a été marabouté par un sorcier vaudou.


----------



## les_innommables66 (22 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

Deux suggestions :
- essaye Chrome (en complément de Safari et Firefox)
- à partir d'un autre ordi, demande à réinitialiser ton mot de passe sur le site de la CAF

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## bulette (22 Juillet 2014)

Merci Nicolas, je vais tester déjà depuis un autre ordi... Je vous dis ça, et je teste de suite Chrome.

Ca n'a pas marché avec Chrome.
Je vais tester sur un autre ordi (celui d'un collègue), et si ça fonctionne, bah je vois pas pquoi je changerais mon mot de passe! C'est que le soucis vient de mon ordi!


----------



## bulette (28 Juillet 2014)

Bonsoir,
voilà je ne vous avais pas oublié, j'ai fait quelques tests entre temps, et je viens vous faire un compte-rendu.
C'est juste INCOMPREHENSIBLE cette histoire, et toujours pas résolu d'ailleurs 

1/ j'ai testé sur un autre ordinateur (un PC) et sur une autre connexion : IDEM! Impossible de me connecter. Mot de passe erroné blablabla

Donc là, j'en conclu que mon mot de passe ne doit plus être bon. Logique...

2/ je vais chez mes parents, à qui j'ai donné l'ancien Imac, celui sur lequel le mot de passe fonctionnait chez moi. Je me dis "tiens je vais voir si ça fonctionne, mais logiquement ça ne devrait pas". Toujours le même ordi (mon ancien ordi), mais sur une autre connexion.

Je rentre le mot de passe et identifiant CAF, et là, l'incompréhension totale!!!! Ca fonctionne! Je peux me connecter et rentrer dans mon compte CAF!

Donc je ne comprends plus rien.

Ce que j'ai fait sur l'Imac du coup :
- nettoyer l'ordi avec Onyx
- vider le cache, les cookies etc
- vérifier dans le trousseau qu'il n'y ai pas de mot de passe Caf enregistré et le supprimer

Là, j'ai pensé, ça y est, nous y sommes : je vais rentrer chez moi et pouvoir enfin me connecter sur mon compte CAF.

Hé bien, l'horreur! Ca ne fonctionne toujours pas!
Le message reste le même : mot de passe erroné etc etc

si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer, là je sèche complètement, mon bon sens et ma logique aussi...


----------



## bulette (4 Août 2014)

Bon du coup, mon problème reste NON RESOLU. Personne (ni moi) n'a trouvé de solution.

J'ai contourné le soucis, en demandant un nouveau mot de passe à la Caf. Ainsi, je peux à nouveau me connecter sur l'ordi sur lequel ça ne fonctionnait pas....


----------

